# How to make All tail lights are also brake lights



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Welcome to the forums!

Lost in translation of what you want done besides wiring diagram. 

Are you asking to make all 4 circles brake lights or make the trunk circles brake and the circles already brake lights something else?


----------



## japlages (Jan 28, 2014)

Yes, i want to try to make all 4 circles brake light and sidelight (i don't know if it's the good word...) because in France, the 2 circles in the midle are use to fog light.

thank you for your patience...


----------



## one4turbo (Jan 14, 2014)

I understand. You want to make all 4 cirlces functional brake lights and turn signals. I do not know how to accomplish this task, though.


----------

